# Dooms day Theme



## GothicCandle (Mar 26, 2007)

We have only a few months left on this planet according to the misinterpreted Mayans so for my very first Halloween party I want to have a going away party  the ideas i have so far includes appropriately themed movies(any suggestions?), grape coolaid, cheesy going away party decorations and of course lots of skeletons and death stuff. Any ideas?


*one guest has issues with demons that I've no right to publicly discuss so please no suggestions which includes demons, possession and the like.(cult and religious dogma parody and satire are fine though, just not demonic The Exorcist style or similar)


----------



## Haunted Spider (Sep 6, 2010)

You need a giant (foam) mayan round calendar. That would be a good party mood setter. I am hoping to build one this year as well for my yard display. 

For mayan movies You have 2012, Apocalypto (didn't spell that right), The mummy-Scorpion king, etc. maybe not movies you want to show but mayan none the less.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

I think you should serve molten lava cakes as symbols of the volcanos that will likely be very active during an end-of-the-world scenario.


----------



## Haunted Spider (Sep 6, 2010)

Ooooo... I like the cupcake idea. Do that.


----------



## GothicCandle (Mar 26, 2007)

great ideas so far! How would i make a foam calender? that appears to need a lot of artistic talent.


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

GothicCandle said:


> great ideas so far! How would i make a foam calender? that appears to need a lot of artistic talent.


I would think coming up with a six foot wide round stone would be the big problem


----------



## Haunted Spider (Sep 6, 2010)

I figured I would make a 4 foot round stone, so only one piece of foam board required. Then it would be alot of etching into the stone with a dremel, router, razor blade, wood burning kit, foam cutter, some torching, maybe a little brake cleaner, you know the stuff. Anyway, it would take alot of time but I think would be pretty cool when finished. Still planning on doing this if I have the time away from honey do projects.


----------



## GothicCandle (Mar 26, 2007)

you'll have to post pics spider climber. sounds too hard for me.

Anyone have any ideas on how i could made a model of Pompeii?  or other natural disasters.


----------



## Troll Wizard (May 3, 2012)

For movies, I'm thinking "Fail Safe" not so much about the end of the world, (well I guess it is for Moscow and New York City) but more about what could of happened during the cold war. 

About your model of Pompeii, are you talking about something life size or a small table top design? If it's life size you could go to a local carpet store and see if they have any tubes they want to get rid of from installations. They make for great pillars, (they make great trunks for palm trees, too) you can adapt them to look like Roman pillars. 

Use them as a starting point and build from there. If you are looking for ash, chopped up gray colored egg cartons work really well also. The problem is getting enough!

Anyway, just some thoughts!


----------



## Lord Homicide (May 11, 2012)

Why does it have to Mayan or volcanic... How about a nuclear dooms day. Maybe I missed something


----------



## GothicCandle (Mar 26, 2007)

Lord Homicide said:


> Why does it have to Mayan or volcanic... How about a nuclear dooms day. Maybe I missed something


all ideas are welcome.  anything to do with the end of the world.


----------



## GothicCandle (Mar 26, 2007)

Troll Wizard said:


> For movies, I'm thinking "Fail Safe" not so much about the end of the world, (well I guess it is for Moscow and New York City) but more about what could of happened during the cold war.
> 
> About your model of Pompeii, are you talking about something life size or a small table top design? If it's life size you could go to a local carpet store and see if they have any tubes they want to get rid of from installations. They make for great pillars, (they make great trunks for palm trees, too) you can adapt them to look like Roman pillars.
> 
> ...


im thinking table top size. no room for life size.


----------



## Troll Wizard (May 3, 2012)

Well lets see about the table top. I think I would hit a craft store in your area. The pillars, or columns you might be able to buy them already made for that size. If you are looking to have any examples of humans that were caught in the downpour of ash. You might see about getting really small dolls that can be posed and maybe cover them in a ash colored paper mache, or something that would give them a look as if they were in the volcanic downpour.


----------



## Lord Homicide (May 11, 2012)

Research the game Fallout 3 & Fallout 4 for ideas regarding post-apocalyptic nuclear war. Great game and awesome setting


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

I didn't care for the movie myself but it fit's your theme.


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

If you don't want to make the round Mayan Calendar, you can always look around for a table cloth.


----------



## Balrog (Jul 30, 2012)

*dooms day idea*

I think making an an asteroid that was about to destroy the earth would be a good addition.


----------



## diablodeebo (Aug 10, 2012)

For the tabletop display of Pompei you could use paper towel tubes for pillars. Use wire or something similar for people and cover the whole thing with a cheap tableclothe, gotta be heavy to lay right but they were all covered with ash right? The people don't have to be real intricate since you are gonna cover em up anyway.


----------

